# Party vs. Yard Haunt



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi folks! I'm asking for advice / experiences on this subject all around, so please forgive me if you've read this exact post someplace else! 

For the past 3 years, I have done a Haunted House Party, with most of my props and energy going to make the inside of my house spooky for party guests. I also do a yard cemetary, but mostly I've focused on the inside party. Well, things have changed, some friends now have kids, or have moved away, etc, and it seems that if I have a party this year, it will be a pretty small crowd. (used to be a couple dozen or more, now will probably be a small get together more than a party...say, 10 or less.) I'm trying to decide whether I should scrap the party and focus more on a yard haunt for TOTs, or what. Any related experience with this dilemma would be soo appreciated! 
:jol:


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Why not decorate outside and have your party outside as well. 

That's the way we do it and then if more people come then we planned for - we still have plenty of room. If too few show up, then the TOT's and street traffic will enjoy your work.

I decorate, the entire yard, front & back. The garage, (where we have food & shelter), the bathroom, and the room people have to walk threw to get to the bathroom. We build a fire and have a great time.

The TOTs go ooooooo & ahhhhhh and say "wow you have a cool house" when they come for candy

The party is mostly in the backyard and the TOTs get the front

This way everybody is happy, especially me.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I agree, decorating outside and making the party outside might not be a bad idea and if it gets to cold people can still go inside to relax. Maybe doing both might be a good challenge in this case?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I decorate front yard, inside and backyard ( pool area) and I have a party every year. I always do my party the weekend before Halloween so its kinda like getting a double whammy! Halloween party and Halloween night. Having a yard haunt is a great way to meet new people and if Im out front tweeking things, I invite them to see the inside as well. Its a lot of work but I so look forward to it every year...I invite everyone and anyone to the party as well.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Why not decorate outside and have your party outside as well.
> 
> That's the way we do it and then if more people come then we planned for - we still have plenty of room. If too few show up, then the TOT's and street traffic will enjoy your work.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I am trying to convince my wife we should do this year. But for us, we may have to move the party to late in the evening because she likes to go with our kids when they ToT and I usually stay back to scare, I mean, give candy to the ToTs that come to our house. :jol:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> ...I invite everyone and anyone to the party as well.


Can I come?


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I've done the same as yourself, consisting mainly of decorating the inside of the house, but I allow TOT's to come inside the main room during the day and host the party on another night (unless it falls on a Saturday night like this year). Now that Halloween is only during daylight hours, I cannot get the same scare factor without the aid of darkness. Even with 10-15 ppl, a party can still be a lot of fun. Plus, your guests appreciate having someone to host an annual get together.


----------



## Twana (Feb 20, 2008)

I also have a party the same night as halloween. The nighborhood is invited to come in, and have a treat. Of corse we don't allow strangers in, but since i teach most of the kids in my nieghboorhood, the all know Mrs.G, and thier families have come to exspect a great party inside, and a scary haunt outside. It's alot of work, but i don't call Halloween my christmas for nothing!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I do both also.
The party is usually the weekend before, as I get up to 200 TOT's and there is no way I can handle both at the same time.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree do both! we also do a indoor party on the weekend before (or just after pending ween) but I still do the yard. Somtimes the yard is bigger than the inside decorations. And the only people that see it is the party goers. we don't get tot's


----------

